# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Database Standards

## Mike

I am in the process of documenting database standards at my place of employment. (Naming conventions, formatting of statements and procs, database design, stored proc design, etc). 

Currently, there are no written standards in place. Would anyone have any documentation or good links that they could share with me?

Thank You

Mike

----------

